# Classical Rock



## Archangel Michael (Oct 9, 2015)

I believe myself to the inventor of a new Genre of music Classical Rock, as in electric guitar symphonies I currently make electric guitar Tracks around 70 minutes in length which seems to be perfect, Beethoven's Symphony IX 79 minutes. I am currently unsure if I am allowed to post a link to my music for free and advertisement free but due to the rules I will wait for a message from the moderator to message me. My dream is composing an conducting a Symphony accompanied by an electric guitar.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

It's been done


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphonic_rock

I believe that people have done similar things in the past. There is the oft-reviled rock rendition of Beethoven's 5th out there, of course.
But as for the symphony accompanied by electric guitar, that's rather unique. Do you mean a concerto? If so, then that has been done before, but nothing should stop you from creating your own. But if you truly mean a symphony, I've never heard of such a thing. I say go for it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

But it's not "classical rock" because "classical" and "rock" are mutually exclusive from a structural standpoint. If you have a classical structure with some electric guitars thrown in the orchestra, that's one thing. But if you have a rock structure, you don't have a classical structure.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Dedalus said:


> It's been done


so much good taste, his music is the equivalent of this










Malmsteen should be used by wikipedia to illustrate the meaning of kitsch.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Electric guitar symphonies? Check out Glenn Branca.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure, it's been done before, but has it ever been done well?

The OP can post his work in the Today's Composers sub-forum.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Sure, it's been done before, but has it ever been done well?
> 
> The OP can post his work in the Today's Composers sub-forum.


Branca definitely has a following. I saw one of his symphonies performed at the Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles some years back.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

norman bates said:


> so much good taste, his music is the equivalent of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No disagreement here.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

norman bates said:


> Malmsteen should be used by wikipedia to illustrate the meaning of kitsch.


And the entire subgenre of neoclassical metal that he helped spawn.

But it does seem like what the OP is referring to, has been done before. Although I can't say for sure without hearing it first.

In 1969, Deep Purple recorded, 'Concerto for Group and Orchestra' with the Royal Phil. Composed by classically trained keyboardist, John Lord.

A really successful effort, was released in 1978 by Italian progressive band, Banco, called 'Di Terra'.

This one is pretty damn good, IMO. Not some cliche sounding Bach or Mozart influenced piece, but modern sounding, and unique (at least in the rock world).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Focus is like Deep Purple, Jethro Tull, and Steely Dan had a baby. Instead of rock musicians trying to play classical, they are mixture of classically trained musicians and jazz musicians making good progressive rock.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Instead of rock musicians trying to play classical, they are mixture of classically trained musicians and jazz musicians making good progressive rock.


Yep.

Similar to Banco in my post above.

Keyboard player, Vittorio Nocenzi, was classically trained at the Conservatorio Santa Cecilia in Rome. Then later, clarinet, church organ, harmony and ethnomusicology at University La Sapienza.

Guitarist, Rodolfo Maltese, was jazz trained.

Many of the rest of the members, have similar backgrounds. Although, some were self taught.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 9, 2015)

Without further ado, Christ. To me electric is something like a myth what you can you can do with it my favorite electric guitar piece is Achilles Last Stand which is famously Jimmy Page being defeated by Satan on guitar 



 I believe it to be the greatest guitar playing, and my dream since I was 19 was to go make a Classical Guitar track of me going back to where he fell, I'm 23 so enjoy my youth, and defeating satan. And I completed It when I was 21 a 77 minute Electric Guitar track in 4 movements I call Christ. I got a show on Classical Musical Discoveries and its been heard over, about, at least 55 million times. I'm not even sure if I can post a link to the show here but I will for the sake of Christ defeating Satan. http://khedgecock.podomatic.com/entry/2015-07-15T11_10_24-07_00


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 9, 2015)

Does anyone have a label connections to help me get my song Christ published?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Archangel Michael said:


> Does anyone have a label connections to help me get my song Christ published?


That's the million dollar question


----------



## Archangel Michael (Oct 9, 2015)

*Renaissance*

This is Rock and Roll Heaven Its complete I made 850 songs without fame the last one (Christ II/The Second Coming) is Archangel Michael Defeating Satan in hell(earth in the last days) and then ascending to Heaven now I Just need to get it published. https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...04&authkey=!ANGKDef1UACCfwo&ithint=folder,jpgPlease enjoy it took 4 years and 5 months.https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...04&authkey=!ANGKDef1UACCfwo&ithint=folder,jpg


----------

